# Bruce Lee's thoughts on chi



## AlwaysTraining (Feb 2, 2006)

I wonder what were Bruce Lee's thoughts on the existence of chi. If I had to take an educated guess, I'd say he didn't think much of it's existence at all, or at least not in the same way it was regarded in traditional Chinese martial arts.

I know Bruce Lee said he thought that 99% of traditional Chinese martial arts were B.S. Being that the large majority of those martial arts were based on the existence and utilization of chi, it would stand to reason that he also viewed the existence of chi as being B.S.

What do y'all think?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 2, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> I wonder what were Bruce Lee's thoughts on the existence of chi. If I had to take an educated guess, I'd say he didn't think much of it's existence at all, or at least not in the same way it was regarded in traditional Chinese martial arts.
> 
> I know Bruce Lee said he thought that 99% of traditional Chinese martial arts were B.S. Being that the large majority of those martial arts were based on the existence and utilization of chi, it would stand to reason that he also viewed the existence of chi as being B.S.
> 
> What do y'all think?


Where do you think he got the "one inch punch" concept from? Sure he knew that physical power and all that would help him accomplish this feat... where do you think he thought it came from? Within? 
Bruce was an avid lover of Philosophy and was a student of such, majored it in college. Chi would've definitely been somewhere in the forefront of his psyche. Also consider this his first instructor Yip-man was "old world Chinese"... to think that the instructions didn't come with any mention of the concept of Chi... is being IMO naive. 

:asian:


----------



## AlwaysTraining (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm not suggesting that Bruce Lee never believed in the existence of chi.  I think it's more likely that he did have such a belief, but took it with a grain of salt, and then later changed his mind.  If he did in fact change his mind.  If one doubts the idea that Bruce Lee ever changed his mind, though, recall that even with regard to his own style, he regreted giving it a name.  So, just because he began with certain beliefs doesn't mean he ended with them.

However, I will admit that I don't know everything about Bruce Lee and his philisophies.  I'm just making supposition.  I encourage anyone else to lend their thoughts.


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> However, I will admit that I don't know everything about Bruce Lee and his philisophies.  I'm just making supposition.



Ya, I can admit that too...


----------



## izzyvandle (Jul 29, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> I wonder what were Bruce Lee's thoughts on the existence of chi. If I had to take an educated guess, I'd say he didn't think much of it's existence at all, or at least not in the same way it was regarded in traditional Chinese martial arts.
> 
> I know Bruce Lee said he thought that 99% of traditional Chinese martial arts were B.S. Being that the large majority of those martial arts were based on the existence and utilization of chi, it would stand to reason that he also viewed the existence of chi as being B.S.
> 
> What do y'all think?


   i think that he might have thought chi was part of our nature and to harness it . would be like killing a deer just to show people that you could do it .        izzytvandal@yahoo .com


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 29, 2006)

AlwaysTraining said:
			
		

> I wonder what were Bruce Lee's thoughts on the existence of chi. If I had to take an educated guess, I'd say he didn't think much of it's existence at all, or at least not in the same way it was regarded in traditional Chinese martial arts.
> 
> I know Bruce Lee said he thought that 99% of traditional Chinese martial arts were B.S. Being that the large majority of those martial arts were based on the existence and utilization of chi, it would stand to reason that he also viewed the existence of chi as being B.S.
> 
> What do y'all think?


He believed in it. However I agree with you that your definitions may have been radicaly different.
Sean


----------



## pstarr (Jul 29, 2006)

In an interview conducted by Black Belt Magazine many years ago, Bruce Lee said that he refuted the whole concept of chi.

Im my opinion, he was wrong.


----------



## Robert Lee (Jul 30, 2006)

Bruce looked at chi as that internal force the energy that helps to drive you to be who you are to motivate you.  Not somew mystery  but the energy that all people have all life has And that helps to make you who you are If you desire  to become goodin anything or to achive anything.


----------



## Giorgio (Aug 30, 2006)

granted, but that's not the same way chi is portrayed in chinese martial arts. Because chinese martial arts are so ingrained with philosophy and culture, a lot of their styles are metaphorical. One can imagine that the concept of snake style, or mantis style kung fu, came from watching movements those animals made, and incorporating their efficiency of motion into a martial art. Today, of course we see (impressively) farcical martial arts such as monkey style kung fu, which is little more than a stylised imitation of a monkey's mannerisms. The same thing applies with chi, I think. As a concept, it symbolises the one-ness one has attained with his body in order to be able to move it efficiently. 

In an interview with bruce lee, he explained that his one inch punch was the product of the entire body forming the punch, not just the arm. He showed how hip rotation, leg positioning and placing your back against the punch all helped make it more powerful than the arm alone. I think Bruce Lee just broke down the poetic veneer much of chinese martial arts has taken on.


----------

